# Venus Sept. 08



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Not a full phase but it's still pretty bright in the mornings..


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice work catching that shot!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I was really surprised that that bright spot was such a thin sliver. After reading on it a little, when it's small like this it's also closer to us. I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

It can be intersting to watch Venus in a telescope and see if you can pick out features in the clouds.

When are you getting the six-inch Newtonian reflector with clock drive? Lots of great things out there for you to photograph!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I've seen a couple of nice used ones and the thought has surely entered my mind... I do enjoy sitting out and pondering what lies beyond..


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

My old one is sitting in the attic. Just not much dark around here. Maybe some day I will move out a bit!


----------

